# Can't unmount inside broken FUSE

## Circuitsoft

I seem to have backed myself into a corner with FUSE. I have a mount point mounted with fuse.unionfs, and I "mount --bind"ed a few other things inside it. The unionfs deamon has crashed in the mean time, and attempting to unmount the bound mounts inside it say "Transport endpoint not connected." Do I need to reboot to unmount them?

```
# uname -a

Linux myhostname 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #2 SMP Mon Dec 6 16:58:19 CST 2010 x86_64 QEMU Virtual CPU version 0.12.5 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## salahx

Under /sys/fs/fuse/connections there's a lit of connections, and under each connection there is a file called "abort". Writing anything to this file causes the connection to die immediately, and you should be able to unmount it at that point.

----------

## Bircoph

Also try -l and -f options for umount.

----------

## Circuitsoft

The problem is not unmounting the fuse mount, but unmounting other mounts inside the fuse mount. The connection is already gone.

```
msp-vln-app03 ~ # ls -la /sys/fs/fuse/connections/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 0 Jan 24 15:28 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 0 Jan 24 15:28 ..

msp-vln-app03 ~ # mount

...

unionfs on /opt/playenvs/nds type fuse.unionfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,default_permissions)

/sys on /opt/playenvs/nds/sys type none (rw,bind)

/proc on /opt/playenvs/nds/proc type none (rw,bind)

/dev on /opt/playenvs/nds/dev type none (rw,bind)

/usr/portage on /opt/playenvs/nds/usr/portage type none (rw,bind)

msp-vln-app03 ~ #
```

----------

